# Need some advice please.



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Everyone. I'm new and really glad I found this site. I need some help. I have been around birds my whole life. Many years ago I raised and hand fed "pet birds". Mostly parrot types. Currently have 5 male Cockatiels that I hand raised. Today, was my lucky day!!! We have a camper at Lake Weiss in Centre, AL. Late this afternoon I found a piegon just sitting on the bank rocks, very close to the water. This was strange because we have never seen piegons in this campground before. Many doves though! This bird looks like what people call a "city piegon". Anyway, I got close, asked him if he was okay.... and he just sat there. I climbed down the bank and JUST picked him up!! Immediatly the could tell this bird was very thin. He has a very "sharp breast bone". Otherwise, seems to be uninjured. No feathers are missing, ruffled, or even scraggly. Has all tail and wing feathers. Eyes are clear. No nasal discharge. Legs and toes seem to be fine. I carried him into the camper and offered some water and wild bird food. Showed NO interest. Held him to my chest and headed home. This bird is strange!!!! He is alert, not freaked out, making soft sounds at me, even tried to put his beak in my mouth when I made kissing noises at him. This made me think he's a young bird. After an hour drive, we got home, I set him up in a cage in a quiet room with seed, water and wheat bread crumbs. An hour later, he still had not eaten anything. I got worried because this bird is SOO thin, I forced wet wheat bread in his mouth with my fingers. Swallowed about 4 bites just fine. I'm really sorry this post is so long, but I wanted to give ya'll all the facts. Does this sound like a young bird or a sick bird? It's 12:30pm now where I live, so he's gone to bed in a quiet dark room. I pray he lives thru the night. What do I do in the morning if he still won't eat on his own. It really wouldn't be a problem for me... but have I just acquried a new pet or should I plan to release this bird when he is stronger? I know.. I have so many questions!!!! Thanks ahead for any and all advice. Naunnie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Naunnie and welcome! Thank you so very much for assisting this pigeon! Is it a wild pigeon or does it have bands on the legs?

Doesn't make a difference as to care but just trying to figure if this is a lost racing pigeon that truly has no clue as to how to fend for itself or a young or injured or ill feral.

Can you post a picture or two of the bird so we can get a real good idea of how old it is (or isn't)?

For now, you can thaw some frozen peas and corn and feed pieces of this to the bird. You can also soak some high quality dry dog/cat/puppy/kitten food in water and feed pieces of that. Probably best is to get some Kaytee Exact and syringe or tube feed that until we know what's really going on.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is the method for hand feeding although you need to make sure the bird is thoroughly warm first before feeding or giving water. A heating pad set on the lowest setting will give the bird consistent heat. Birds that are thin or sick have a hard time keeping their temperature up even though it may be hot outside. Giving them water or food when they haven't been warmed, can kill them.

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know it is eating on their own.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Good morning! My little charge made it thru the night. Thanks for the tips. I have peas and corn thawing and dog food soaking. Breakfast is on the way! Doesn't look like he has eaten any seed. Droppings look normal too. I should have included in previous post that he does not have any bands on his legs. I'm feeling very hopeful he will survive. We will try to post some pictures after breakfast. Tell me, show I plan on releasing this bird? I have helped several other wild birds in the past, and always released them, but this little fellow is different!! I know how some people feel about piegons and I wonder if after be handled will this jepordize his future. I truly want what is best for him, but I would also like to spend many years with him! My first birds, as a child, was a pair of ring neck doves!! We all got very close. They lived a long time and raised many babies. Thanks again for your help. Naunnie


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

So far I have found that PIGEONS are the funnest birds to keep!! Whatever you decide, thanks for helping him. It's quite an interesting case.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Naunnie, welcome!
Young birds sometime loose their parents and starve to death. As all youngsters they need parents to teach them to eat, fly and fend from dangers.
Most probably you will need to adopt him, as releasing him will put him back in danger.
If you say he is fully feathered, that means 20~30 days old. If sick, he will not be alert and poop will not be firm.
Hand feeding him is only part of the care. 
Check him for parasites, any bugs you can see in the plumage.
Check his throat, is it clear, healthy pink color, any liaisons.
Watch him if he preens, when fed does he lie down.
His behavior and condition can tell about his health.
Please keep us posted.

P.S. Most probably he will need parasite, canker, and cocci treatment on some stage. For now, watch his weight progress.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

*First pictures*

Well he wasn't crazy about me holding his head and forcing peas down his throat.... but it just amazing how calm this bird is. Picked one pea up by himself, but didn't swallow it. Maybe he's getting the idea though. I counted how many tidbits I left in his cage so I'll know if he is trying on his own. I've attached pictures. Hopefully I did that right!! Thanks to all for listening and your words of encouragement. Naunnie


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Handsome youngster, still not adult nor baby anymore. He will start eating alone anytime now.
It is possible that it is lost pet pigeon, but youngsters are usually calm with humans.


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello, you are doing a good job. You wisely gave the little guy a pretty good cursory exam before doing anything and that told you alot. It has been my experience when rescuing birds, and in particular, pigeons, that if they have suffered stress, injury, or are ill, they will soon stop eating and more importantly, stop drinking water and the more dehydrated they become, the more they suffer a loss of appetite and a potentially deadly scenario can occur. You did well in firstly warming up the bird with your own body heat because as advised, they do indeed "cool" if they are in trouble. I always put injured birds into my coat to get at my body heat and this puts them in a place that is dark and gently cradle them there until I arrive home (as you have done). It could possibly be that this little guy got very dehydrated and the aforementioned scenario of not eating/drinking has occurred. This may have been due to seperation from the parent birds for whatever reason. What you are proceeding with is very good, the advice of warming and force feeding. His age looks right as plamehn suggests (20-30) days, and he may not as yet know much about feeding himself. He so resembles my last rescue, who displayed the very same symptomatologies as your little guy, so after warming him for several minutes and being unable to get him to eat on his own it occurred to me to form my hand into the shape of a bird, put seed in my other hand, and make like a "pecking parent bird" and low and behold, he soon caught on and got the idea, began to peck and eat. Pigeons really catch on to language prompts fast and I found that letting my voice get really excited but at the same time not too loud and saying "good boy! What a good boy!" seemed to get him more excited about eating. Just a suggestion that worked for my guy. If you try it, please let us know of the success. 

When he gets eating and after a day or 2 of observation, he will enjoy and benefit from a warm bath with a little vinegar (be careful re his eyes). This will help kill any little lice or other parasites he may have. LOL and all the best -- Lindylou

Also, slightly warming his water to room temp will help him keep warm.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

*For the love of Peas!*

Good Morning!! Well my little baby just keep getting better and better. If I didn't already call my granddaughter "Sweet Pea", that's what I would name this little guy. He decided peas was the ticket!! Started eating them, but not the corn, right out of my hand. I left a small bowl of peas and corn in the cage....ate only the peas!! I could not get him to drink any water, so I put peas in his water bowl. Guess what? Ate all the peas and drank the water too! I'm soo happy!! Well, the next time I fed him, I only offered corn. Took him a while... but since I now seem to be the "food wagon"(LOL), he decided to try the corn. For breakfast he ate both! Now, I have left a small bowl of wild seed bird mixed with bird grit in his cage, but I offer peas and corn about every hour. I am completly in LOVE. Everytime I go in his room and he makes the baby noises at me, my heart just about bursts. Lindylou was right about the sound of you voice! I always speak quietly but happily when I go in and he responds likewise. I think it may be time to move him to a bigger cage in the main part of the house. I can't wait for my cockatiels to start imitating his cooing!!! They all ready do whippoorwills!! I have checked him over good and have not found any parisites. Droppings still look good, except for being more "pea green" colored! Also I can tell his crop is getting full when he eats. He does lay down aterwards too. Ooh the look of contentment!! What tips can ya'll give me for determing his gender? It would help in naming him. ''My baby" just doesn't seems fitting for such a brave bird! I have thought about "The Weissmeister", due to finding him at Lake Weiss. I'm open for suggestions. Since ya'll have been so helpful to us, I would love to name him in honor of one of your babies. Thanks so much. Naunnie


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm glad that your baby started eating alone.
My suggestion is, call him Albert for two reasons:
He is a little genius and learns quickly (Albert Einstein) 
If he turns to be she, well Albertina is not bad name either.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

What a great story..they are so easy to fall in love with them isn't it??? Crazy how that works...I'm glad yours took to the peas and corn..I still have to force feed my Petey his...as for determining gender...its next to impossible until the lay an egg or don't...since he's young you will have to wait. Some folks say you can try to feel the bones "the keel" if it's narrow it's a boy...but I think you just have to wait. Why don't you name him "Wei Pea" so it will be like wee pea...almost Sweet pea, with the spelling of where you found him and very non gender specific?


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

*Two steps forward and one step back.*

Hello everyone. I'm not so optimistic today about my little fellow. Yesterday I moved him into a bigger cage with two perches cut from my apple tree. I decided to leave him in his quiet room until he got used to his bigger cage. I discovered he does not know how to perch and it seems he does not know how to fly either. Still has shown no interest in seed. His appetite today has fallen off. He ate a little peas and corn early this morning but nothing since. He will drink a little if I hold the bowl with his beak in it. It is hard to explain, but he is acting like maybe his "elevator isn't going to top". The cage is really not large enough for permanent piegon housing but he has room to perch without bumping his head and he has room to spread his wings. It is made for a cockatiel so I don't think he has hurt himself in it. I also have it hung up high in front of a window. I might also add, his "quiet room" is a bathroom only I use. What I was trying to say is... he's acting like he's depressed, not physically lethargic, just kinda dull like. I put him in the bathtub and slowly added water. It got chest deep and he just stood there, made no attempt to get himself out of the water. I left him there while the tub drained... still no attempt to get out. So I dried him off and set in back in the cage. Has made no attempt to preen himself. Could it take days for a head injury to show up? I know that is a stupid question but that 's what it seems like. I guess I'm just paranoid and very worried. On another note...we have gone back to the camper several times this week. Of course I'm looking for other piegons...have seen none. However, we did see (a not very afraid of people) Coopers Hawk! New neighbors have put out several bird and squirrel feeders!! After seeing this hawk, we noticed we did not see any doves or tree swifts either. I have 6 birdhouses that are usually occupied this time of year. Neighbors have noticed fewer birds at their feeders. Maybe this hawk has put the fear in my little fellow. Maybe hearing my cockatiels downstairs is freaking him out. I just don't know. I have even wondered if I need to get another piegon to help teach him "piegon ways" ! Is anyone in the west Georgia area? Sorry my posts are always so long, but thank you for listening. Thanks again for any advice. Naunnie


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Naunnie...don't despair...I can tell you every other day I was on the phone or this blog worried about my Petey. Is there any way you can get the little guy to an avian vet? They can do a fecal and see if he has worms, canker or something else. I would still force feed him as Charis indicated and keep an eye on his poops and condition. Make sure his feet are warm and he isn't chilled.You may have to get him some meds to just wipe out anything he could have...but wait until another member instructs you on that.Don't give up and don't worry...this is all an adjustment to him so like my Petey he may just be a little aprehensive right now.I wouldn't suggest getting another Pigeon until you are sure what is going on with this little one...if he has something you wouldn't want to spread it to another.Just keep feeding him a couple times a day, offer the water, monitor him for poops and see if you can get to a vet - if you do call a vet - tell them this is a PET PIGEON. Not a ferral, don't even mention it as sometime they won't treat them.They can do a fecal though as I said and that will tell a lot. If not the senior members here will help believe me!!


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Tamara21. Your right.... I do not want to put another pigeon at risk. I haven't even let him be anywhere near my cockatiels for fear of spreading something. I have called the vets in my area and they do not treat birds. The closest bird vet is about 2 hours away from me. I haven't made an appointment yet. Poops still look normal. Should I add some honey or Karo to his water? I thought about rolling peas and corn in brewers yeast....?? Maybe I should go to petsmart and see what kind of meds they have. Thats also a ways away. I live in the boonies!!!! This is just so confusing because he was doing soo good!! As far as another pigeon....I know he doesn't need his own kind to survive....but how do you teach preening?(LOL) Thanks


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

The preening is easy to teach...mine was very young and didn't do anything when I found him...for preening I learned that you hold the bird and you use your index and thumb and pinch a small bit of feathers and rub them...while I am doing this I blow on it a little...Petey then started to investigate where I blew and before you know it he was preening.You can add a pinch of salt and a pinch of sugar to his water and again dip his beak.If he doesn't drink on his own you can put some on your finger and hold it to the side of his beak and he will get it that way.If you aren't sure he is eating then do the defrosted peas and corn hand feed method (believe me this was HARD at first)..it gets better with practice.Then like I said, keep an eye on his feet temp and whether he is fluffed out - those are some of things I looked at.Seriously though, I was far more worried about Petey then I needed.Sometimes they are just relaxed and don't move much.I didn't even see Petey eat for a long time.But everyday I offered the seed and used my finger and pecked at my hand and pretty soon he got that..so I stopped the peas and corn.I do occassionally give him the peas and corn if his poops don't look right.Reti - another member her shipped me some common meds and I wormed him and treated for canker. I meant to ask you, can you look inside his beak (you may have to get someone to hold him while you pry it open and check)...do you see any yellow or mucus? It should be free and clear, nice and light pinkish grey.Let me know if you see anything...because canker can cause them to not want to eat.Oh also...if you have a kitchen or food scale weigh him and write it down.I did that with Petey and that helped me know if he was eating in my absence.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

hi naunnie, thank you so much for taking him in. i wouldn't worry too much about him perching just yet, i find they like a shelf or a box turned over with some fleece on it better than a perch.
he might not feel good, if he truly was starving all the yummies you have given him may have upset his tummy and been a bit of a shock to him.
i would still fill him up a couple of times a day until your sure he's eating well on his own.
did you say if his throat looked clear??? might be a good idea to treat him for canker, it's such a common ailment with these wild guys.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

you could also try to tube feed him parrot hand feeding formula, i'm sure there is a sticky somewhere.
i tube a couple of times a day even the adults if they come in emaciated until they gain some good weight, i think it's quicker to digest for them than seeds


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i think you should name him buster


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

I like Buster...altgirl35 that is a great suggestion...good advice thanks for your help for Naunnie


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Tamara21 and altgirl35! Throat looks good, nothing off there. Right now he seems to be better. I went in our room and just sat with him for a long time. I used my finger and rubbed everywhere!!! He has always liked the back of the head...rubbing sorta deep in the feathers but this time he got a full "massage". Seems like he loved it!! Altgirl35, I think you may be right about his tummy. I hadn't thought of that. While I was sitting with him he drank a lot of water...the most so far!!! It's been about an hour and is time for supper. He seems more alert so I hoping he will eat good before bed. I also took down the perches and he seemed to stand up taller!! Oh! Buster would be a good name except I already have a Boston Terrier named Buster. I rescued two last Nov. from a really bad situation. Boy what a story I could tell about these two!!!! They both are doing very well now. Zoe is on insulin injections twice a day and Buster well...he had to go on prozac for a while. With that and some bond training, I can NOW get out of his sight. More about 4 leggeds another time!!!Thanks so much for all your help! Having ya'lls help means so much to me.Will keep ya posted. Suppertime!!! Naunnie


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

sam is always good for a boy or a girl, i'm glad he's perking up, crossing my fingers!!


----------

